# Roughman Red – A Fighter Pilot In the English Channel



## Warbirds News (May 9, 2014)

Roughman Red – A Fighter Pilot In the English Channel is an excerpt from Doug Keeney's "Lost in the Pacific" - A great read for the weekend!

Enjoy.

An excerpt from the book Lost in the Pacific by L. Douglas Keeney

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (May 9, 2014)

He was lucky. Many weren't.


----------



## pbehn (May 12, 2014)

heart warming to read the lengths guys would go to to help a buddy


----------

